# How do I move rhinestones closer together?



## naied (Jul 25, 2012)

can someone tell me how i can make the rhinestones closer like this pic, as my ones after making template are still far apart, i woul like them to be very close, step by step instructions would be very helpful.thanku


----------



## naied (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Rhinestone Font*

AL HIJAAB COLLECTION: HANAYEN RANGE OF SHEILA/SCARVES

oops plse see link


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

Not sure what program you are using but if WinPC2010 or 2012, in the rhinestone transformation box go to spacing and try 0.03. Should help tighten the stones up.

Blue


----------



## naied (Jul 25, 2012)

thanku for the advice i have changed the spacing,


----------



## naied (Jul 25, 2012)

hi, i am using winpcsign and a cutter plotter, for material im using i its hartco , when the plotter cuts i have to go ever it twice but the holes do not cut complete, and also the holes come out more oval then circle, plse can somone advice wat pressure or setting i shld try and also if any one can advice me regarding the oval holes and the hole not completed, as im sitting here for hrs pulling each out individually... its a pain..
thanks


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

naied said:


> hi, i am using winpcsign and a cutter plotter, for material im using i its hartco , when the plotter cuts i have to go ever it twice but the holes do not cut complete, and also the holes come out more oval then circle, plse can somone advice wat pressure or setting i shld try and also if any one can advice me regarding the oval holes and the hole not completed, as im sitting here for hrs pulling each out individually... its a pain..
> thanks


Try changing your offset to .250 or .275 and slow down the machine to see if that helps the ovals turn back to circles. For the two cuts use more down force/pressure and make sure your blade is extended out far enough to cut through the material.

Blue


----------



## naied (Jul 25, 2012)

tsorry for the delay thanks...thanku will try that..


----------

